# Best method of tying a dog out



## pbsquared (May 4, 2013)

Hi, 

I am looking for what is going to be the safest way to tie my dogs out until I get a fence up. 

I have a 2yo lab/collie/pyrenees mix and an 8yo german shorthair mix. I just moved and we do not a backyard put up yet. 

I plan on tying them out until I get the fence up and think a harness would be best as the younger one is known to get excited and pull. It would only be for 30mins at a time max. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Macophile (Sep 25, 2012)

Well- I don't have too much experience in this area- but here goes: 

I believe using a harness is the best- that way if they run after something they won't hurt their neck/throat if they suddenly reach the end of the line quickly. Tandy can sometimes be outside on a nice day for a couple of hours or more (I'm with her of course) playing Frisbee, chasing her Flirt Pole, running after the birds, etc. I have tried a TON of harnesses- and the one Tandy seems to find the most comfortable outside- and the one that has worked really well has been the ComfortFlex Sport Harness. I have had other harnesses rip and the rings break, but this one has remained strong. I got it through amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/PetPDC-ComfortFlex-Harness-Medium-Saffron/dp/B005WKDG7C

I am not sure if you are asking about tie-out materials, but I thought I would through my 2 cents in on that too- When I first got Tandy she was 51lbs (somewhat undernourished-lol) but still majorly strong, and I needed a Tie- Out chain if she was going to be in the yard to play or spend time (even while I was with her) as my yard is only fenced on three sides. I went to Home Depot asked the people in the chain department (I wanted chain as I was afraid of the thin steel cables at the time) and they got me the strongest chain they had-(that wasn't as big as my fist) supposedly something that could withstand 300lbs-or so. Well I brought it home and within a couple uses two of the links has sprung open. I returned it and then got a Steel Cable tie out (I think it is about 75ft long which gives her enough room to get to the entire yard and the porch)- but one of the ones coated in plastic. This has stood up much better and has been in use since we got her last July with no problem at all. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## pbsquared (May 4, 2013)

Thanks, Macophile!

Every little bit of advice helps! I have never had to tie them out before so I want to make sure they are as safe and happy as possible! The older one does fine on walks alone but the younger one is a little ball of energy and needs to play!

I had planned on using the coated cable so I'm glad to hear good reviews from that. Do you use ground stakes or trees or something else to secure your ties? I have some really big, nice trees in the side yard that would work but nothing in the back of the house so I am trying to decide what the best method would be. 

I really like that harness. I will have to measure them and figure out sizing.


----------



## Macophile (Sep 25, 2012)

To be honest pbsquared- I was afraid of using the ground stake- Tandy is strong, and still a bit hyper (she sounds like your younger dog, even if she is a little older) so I was worried she would yank it right out of the ground or go around it circles until she tore it out. So I actually attach it to the fence at the top of the yard (our entire yard has NO trees- but at least all the yards around us do so they cast a lot of shade in ours- which is good for Tandy!) but if I had a sturdy tree I would def. attach it to that. But that is just me. Some people have good luck with the in-ground stakes. But the stories I heard when I bought the cable were not that positive. Sort-of affirmed my decision to attach the cable to the metal fence post that is planted in cement several feet down in the ground- lol. 


And I really like that harness too- it seems comfy on the dog- there is no irritation on their underarms, it is sturdy, and seems to fit well. It also doesn't hurt that it is easy to put on and off. The handle on the back is nice too- makes it easier to hold onto them if need-be.


----------



## pbsquared (May 4, 2013)

What kind of dog is Tandy? She's cute!

I completely understand, I am slightly worried they would pull the stakes up and run free. Glad I am not the only one, haha.


----------



## Macophile (Sep 25, 2012)

They told us when we adopted her that she was a Mountain Cur (don't worry no-one seems to have heard of this breed- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Cur and if you have I am VERY impressed! lol) - with something possibly mixed in- potentially German Shepard. So far she seems to fit the Mountain Cur breed pretty well- she loves going for squirrels and birds.... and looks majorly proud when she trees them- comes back to me like- "look at what I did- isn't it cool?!?"

I personally think she is adorable... but then I am partial.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Harnesses are good so they don't take off running and snap back on their throats. I think what's really important though is to not leave them on the tie out unsupervised!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Not going to get into what is used cable or chain, as some will swear to chain others to cable etc. (I used chain) but whatever you use make sure the post/stake whatever is strong and sunk deep. also make sure the dog snap is swiveled. Do not use one of those screw in types as they are worthless, My opinion only.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Do not use one of those screw in types as they are worthless, My opinion only.


Yep. Those cheapo screw-in thingies are pretty crappy,
but here's something similar that should work quite well:

Although I've never tied out any of my dogs, 
I've used these, for many years, to stake down large tents.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=10457&cat=2,43319,33282

I also like that you can screw the stake (I use a ratchet set - very fast and easy) 
right down, to just below your ground level (nothing to trip on, or get tangled). 
A gr8 product and very strong!!!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't think it is allowed where I am at... 
I think there may be a state by state regulation for that.
You will need to google check that one...

But a state across... some people do tie the wire between the trees (2 trees) and let the dog zip back and forth... with a harness recommended of course.

Roaming Roman.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Mine get all wound up around the tree.... (One is tied up in the garage so she doesnt get into trouble when we go into town, we do have a fence).... I would second some sort of post sunk in the ground with a good swivel-- or if its going to be a while-- why dont you do that set up where you run a cable between 2 trees (or points up high like you garage and a tree or post) and then the dogs' line is attached to that and they can run back and forth without getting too tangled or getting the line dragged thru poo...


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

If you are worried about the dog pulling up one of those corkscrew stakes... Go to a junkyard and get an old axel and pound it into the ground. It'll take some work to get it out though, but the dog won't be able to move it. You can get some heavy duty O rings that'll fit over the axel (put a couple on before you sink it) so the chain can move around and not get tangled. If the wheel on the axel can still spin, you can attach the chain to one of the holes on that instead.
Make sure whatever you use has swivels on the snap(s) or built into the chain/cable somewhere so it doesn't get tangled or bunched up.
I'd only use a harness on a dog that does not chew, and only a real heavy duty one. When I tie my dogs out I use thick leather collars with metal buckles. I've had too many collars and harnesses with thin materials/hardware and plastic buckles break, so I don't bother with that junk anymore.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> if you are worried about the dog pulling up one of those corkscrew stakes... Go to a junkyard and get an old axel and pound it into the ground. It'll take some work to get it out though, but the dog won't be able to move it. You can get some heavy duty O rings that'll fit over the axel (put a couple on before you sink it)


Exactly what is needed,(axles) I spent 14 yrs campaigning bird dogs across states New York to California, whenever I stopped out would come the dog chains 6 dog units and axel on each end and never lost a dog or had a stake pull out of ground.


----------

